# hello to all, and looking for mousies.



## animallover (Mar 11, 2010)

hi everyone, im new to this forum, Was given the forum details by Woodland mousery. I had two mice from them, Donna, my hairless, Died sadly of cancer in january, and her 'sister' claire died this morning in her sleep of old age..

I contacted woodland mousery, to be told he is no longer breeding mice.

I would be interested in finding some breeders in west sussex (england) , as i cant travel far due to travel costs.. i only want does, and only pets, as i wouldnt want to breed.

thanks for reading, and hello to all 

Emma


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, I am sure someone will be able to help.


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

hello and welcome Emma - good luck with your search, I do sympathise as I am having the same problem


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi

:welcomeany


----------

